# Alcohol to install grips? ESI chunky



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

I tried alcohol to install ESI chunkys. It seemed like it evaporated too fast. I used some water--It worked but was unbelievably difficult. It took an hour of hard pulling to install two gripps. And I weigh 250 of solid muscle.
Im installing some more on a different bike. Should I try the Alcohol again??


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

Soapy water works for me. A tiny bit of dish detergent, like non-concentrated Dawn, and water, and it pretty much evaporates away, although not near as quick as alcohol would.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I was just looking at these grips. Other than the install, how do you like them?






Maybe you just need more alcohol, for you and the grips :thumbsup:


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I use Windex when I install grips that are not lock ons, which is very rare.


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

alaskadude said:


> I tried alcohol to install ESI chunkys. It seemed like it evaporated too fast. I used some water--It worked but was unbelievably difficult. It took an hour of hard pulling to install two gripps. And I weigh 250 of solid muscle.
> Im installing some more on a different bike. Should I try the Alcohol again??


Alcohol worked for me when I couldn't find the windex, both took some pushing and slight twisting to get on. I'm around 250 as well although more of a pizza body.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Air compressor and blow nozzle. Amazing if you own those tools.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Used Windex also. Took about 10 mins. I'm about 145 soaking wet.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Alcohol, slides on v. easy...lots of alcohol. I use a spray bottle to really get it coated and also coat the bar...lots and lots of alcohol.....I also use an air compressor to do the final seating.


----------



## Skeeter97 (Feb 2, 2012)

thickfog said:


> Air compressor and blow nozzle. Amazing if you own those tools.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


This... watched a guy at my LBS do mine in under a minute. Very impressive

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

thickfog said:


> Air compressor and blow nozzle. Amazing if you own those tools.


Not effective with all types of grips such as the ones the OP is using.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Hair spray also works well. But I haven't run anything but lock-ons since they became available and don't think I ever will again. ODI Rouges are pretty fat.


----------



## NoVA_JB (May 8, 2007)

slapheadmofo said:


> Hair spray also works well. But I haven't run anything but lock-ons since they became available and don't think I ever will again. ODI Rouges are pretty fat.


+1 on hairspray it lubricates the grip and bar just enough and when it dries it keeps them in place.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

TiGeo said:


> Alcohol, slide on v. easy...lots of alcohol. I use a spray bottle to really get it coated and also coat the bar...lots and lots of alcohol.....I also use an air compressor to do the final seating.


why is that guys licking his grips???


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

kjlued said:


> Not effective with all types of grips such as the ones the OP is using.


huh? Air compressor works fine.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

kjlued said:


> Not effective with all types of grips such as the ones the OP is using.


i install esi chunkys all the time (and take them off and reuse them) with a compressor and as someone said its done in easily under a minute if you know what you are doing. a second person to help is nice but not absolutely necessary.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

It's super easy with alcohol, you just have to use a lot of it. Coat the bar, the inside of the grip, and sliiiiiiide it on. I find it easier to hold the grip with a rag because if some of the alcohol gets on the outside it gets pretty slippery. 

Also, twist the grip back and forth as you're sliding it on


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I use ESI Chunky grips and I really like them. They are very comfortable and my hands don't get numb. I use hairspray to put them on and keep them in place. So far they have been solid on the bars and have not turned on me.

I've washed them, but I have not ridden them in the rain.

John


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Beer works best. Just take your time and sip.
Ok, I normally use Windex but last time I was too lazy to get some and tried Simple Green. It worked just fine. The trick seems to be to use plenty on the bar and the grip.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

use air like a can of compressed gas computer cleaner...fart that grip on in seconds...but I been using lock on grips for the past 10 years now...you want grips with no issues ever they are worth it. I long forgot about loose grips


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Use clear hand sanitizer gel. Works like a charm.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

70sSanO said:


> I use ESI Chunky grips and I really like them. They are very comfortable and my hands don't get numb. I use hairspray to put them on and keep them in place. So far they have been solid on the bars and have not turned on me.
> 
> I've washed them, but I have not ridden them in the rain.
> 
> John


Maybe I need to wash mine(?) since I started being my own bike mechanic, I find the chunkys pick up grease off my hands, then deposit there back on my hands later.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

OK, It seems like basically I didnt use enuf alcohol. Ill slosh down the bars and inside the chunkys. Ill also take a liberal belt of the stuff myself to calm my nerves.
Thanks.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

One of my first job was at a bike shop back in the 80s where we worked on nothing but BMX bikes and those old school BMX grips weren't easy to slip on. The shop owner taught me a trick that I've been using until this day. Well, not really since all my grips are lock ons now, but I use hairspray. Lubes it up and when it dries, its tacky so the grips don't twist.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

alaskadude said:


> Ill also take a liberal belt of the stuff myself to calm my nerves.
> Thanks.


Good luck with that. I think you're using the wrong alcohol.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Jeff Jones recommends hand sanitizer gel, and it works beautifully. Squirt some inside the grip, and spread a little on the bar. I have a gimpy wrist/hand, and I can install one grip in approx 15 seconds using that method.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

The sanitizer idea sounds decent - how long til they're ready to ride? 

I've usually been able to ride almost immediately with hair spray, just gotta make sure to use only just enough and usually slide the grips on and off a couple times until you finally slide them on at just the last point before the slippery turns to tacky, then they grab on pretty quickly. Still, I'd never go back from lock-ons for mtb. I haven't yet found anything else that stays exactly where you put it until you decide to move it.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Simple green: lubes when wet, sticky after.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> The sanitizer idea sounds decent - how long til they're ready to ride?
> 
> I've usually been able to ride almost immediately with hair spray, just gotta make sure to use only just enough and usually slide the grips on and off a couple times until you finally slide them on at just the last point before the slippery turns to tacky, then they grab on pretty quickly. Still, I'd never go back from lock-ons for mtb. I haven't yet found anything else that stays exactly where you put it until you decide to move it.


I let it dry overnight.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> I let it dry overnight.


Cool thanks. Think I'll stick w/ hairspray - I'm all about instant gratification.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Just ordered a set of these...Extra Chunky actually.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, I was thinking of Lock ons, but the bars are 'trek' bars, or butterfly, or whatever. They loop around. The chunky ESI can bend around the curve of them. I like this kind of handlebar. I an going to install it on the bike I am building.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Jan 30, 2011)

Huh.
Wish I'd read this before putting mine on- same deal as OP; 1+ hour. (and I'm 200 pounds of marshmallow, if that matters)
Next time- Simple Green for the ESI Chunkys and some alcohol for the installer.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Could also try a pair of ODI Rogue lock on grip which are large diameter grip.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Installed mine yesterday. Took 5 minutes to do both. They were a bit stubborn but I found that twisting them on made it pretty easy. Just have to make sure you get the fat side correctly oriented.


----------



## ESIgrips (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey All! We read your comments and just had to reply. 

ESI Grips never recommends the use of Hairspray to install our grips. Silicone is naturally adhesive, so you never want to place anything between the silicone and your bar. That is why it is always important to clean your bar first, and use a generous amount of something that evaporates (i.e. alcohol, Windex, hand sanitizer, air etc) when installing your grips. 

P.S. Our grips LOVE carbon fiber, so be extra generous when installing on carbon fiber bars!

Thanks for choosing ESI Grips!
-Team ESI Grips


----------

